# Beamswork 36in Led help



## Marimo (Apr 10, 2012)

I found this LED, and was wondering how is it and what could I keep with something like this on a 40 gallon breeder.

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Freshwater-Bright-p/56204.htm

Thanks for your help.

P.S. My first post!


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

i use the same light on my 40b its great for the price
double bright version is better for plants

however I would not deal with aquatraders but that is all personal opinion


----------



## Marimo (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help.
Could you tell me another place where I could obtain them and what is the double bright version?
Also do they just have bad custom or service or is it something else, as to the reason you wouldn't buy them from aquatraders.

thanks again


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Marimo said:


> Thanks for the help.
> Could you tell me another place where I could obtain them and what the double bright version is?
> Also do they just have bad custom or service or is it something else, as to the reason you wouldn't buy them from aquatraders.
> 
> thanks again


I've seen this product on ebay from various sellers.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought mine from Aquatraders and had good luck.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

malady said:


> i use the same light on my 40b its great for the price
> double bright version is better for plants
> 
> however I would not deal with aquatraders but that is all personal opinion


OP is talking about BEAMWORKS>>

i think are are talking about Marineland DOUBLE BRIGHT.. unless you Beamworks REEF light..


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

I just personally had a bad experience with aquatraders its hit or miss with them

and yeah the correct model is "reef bright" they use the 1w leds


----------



## 99problems (Feb 24, 2012)

What category would this type of light put a 40B into? Low light?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

99problems said:


> What category would this type of light put a 40B into? Low light?


At best. Or i should say "If that".


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> At best. Or i should say "If that".


 I don't know nothing about lights, but when I saw the price of this LED light I didn't think it would be enough for planted tanks, I was hoping our light experts will say "Yes, it's good for medium light". Now there is no hope:icon_neut


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Marineland Double Bright fixture would give you what I would consider low light in a 40B. Actually, it'd probably require two of the fixtures to be low light because the tank is so wide.

Would be worth it to buy a T5 fixture or DIY your own LED setup.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I have this exact model from Aquatraders for 4 months now. It worked great, my plants are growing faster than my T5 tank and it twice slimmer + low heating. 

I live one hour from Aquatraders I usually go there or they ship here only 1 day for free. Just make sure you get Freshwater version. I wonder why they removed the Planted Aquarium version from their website, when I bought it was Plants version.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

CookieM said:


> I have this exact model from Aquatraders for 4 months now. It worked great, my plants are growing faster than my T5 tank and it twice slimmer + low heating.
> 
> I live one hour from Aquatraders I usually go there or they ship here only 1 day for free. Just make sure you get Freshwater version. I wonder why they removed the Planted Aquarium version from their website, when I bought it was Plants version.


I doubt your tank was anywhere near a 40b.


----------

